# Time for a new Head Gasket?



## RK_57 (Aug 24, 2004)

The 3rd cylinder port always has oil in when i take out the spark plug cap, but i dont burn oil. i thought i had a leak in the valve cover gasket but i changed that and it still leaked. the only think i can think of is my head gasket has a leak in somewhere. could that be it or is it something more serious.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Like you, I'd guess valve cover gasket. Is it possible that it's not seating right which is why the new AND old one leaked?

I can't see how a head gasket leak would show up at the base of the spark plug boot. 

Cheap ($20) check for headgasket leak is a UOA (Used Oil Analysis):

http://www.blackstone-labs.com/


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you change the spark plug seal?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

it could also be a crack in the rocker cover or the sleeve in the top of the head which makes the spark plug hole.
oil in the spark plug hole could not be a head gasket problem as the spark plug screws into the top of the head and the gasket is at the bottom, squished between the head and the block........


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> Did you change the spark plug seal?


well? did you? changing the valve cover gasket alone wont fix that.


----------

